# Kind of ALSA error getting pSX emulator running



## FIlIPy65 (Jul 8, 2012)

pSX emulator is a great Playstation game emulator.

Unfortunately it's closed source and only available for Linux 32 bits.

I'm trying ro run it, and the README tell me:


> Under Linux pSX requires the following shared libraries/packages :
> 
> OpenGL
> ALSA
> ...


Some libs were missing and I could get them from binary .deb packages for some Debian (derivated) 32bit system, and works.
But now, the next thing is some missing config about ALSA that I don't understood:

```
ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
[src/linux/sound.cpp, line 582]: 'snd_pcm_open(&pcm_handle,dev->info->device_fname,SND_PCM_STREAM_PLAYBACK,0)' returned 'No such file or directory'
pSX: pcm_params.c:2259: snd_pcm_hw_refine: Assertion `pcm && params' failed.
Abort (core dumped)
```

Any help would be appreciated . : )

Cheers.


----------

